# what does award wages and above award mean? plus advice on migrating to oz.



## alexfranklin (Oct 19, 2011)

looking at moving over from the uk to oz with my girlfriend she is a hairdresser and i am a automotive technician we have been looking at what we would earn in australia and it says things like award wages offfered and above award tried google this with no success..we are coming out for 6 weeks next november to go to sydney byron brisbane and caines to see if its totally for us and if we can get out there...any fellow people been in my situation and recommend how you went about it and any tips.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Award is a phrase used here for a collective bargaining agreement. These are also called Enterprise Bargaining Agreements.

Essentially this spells out the standard contract:
- Wages
- Overtime loadings (bonus for working more time)
- Annual leave loadings (bonus time or $ for working on holidays or similar)
- Wage increases over a period (i.e. 3 yr period)

You don't have individual wage discussions, instead it's done for the whole group/company. Often this is applied to Unionised workplaces. The Union then negotiates the terms and wages on behalf of its members. 



alexfranklin said:


> looking at moving over from the uk to oz with my girlfriend she is a hairdresser and i am a automotive technician we have been looking at what we would earn in australia and it says things like award wages offfered and above award tried google this with no success..we are coming out for 6 weeks next november to go to sydney byron brisbane and caines to see if its totally for us and if we can get out there...any fellow people been in my situation and recommend how you went about it and any tips.


----------

